# 5 months now!



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

These made me smile. Zeus is so sweet. Such a handsome boy!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He is a handsome boy. We swore we put Rukie in his crate at night and he came out visibly bigger the next day. I'm glad you are enjoying his puppyhood. Goldens s just keep getting better and better as they age!


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

What a little cutie. They grow so fast. Wish we could slow it down some. Seems like yesterday when we picked up Bear, who’s 15 mos now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Zeus is growing into a good looking boy. 

This picture is great-


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Zeus is adorable.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a lovely looking boy!.


----------



## xyleth (May 14, 2019)

He's so handsome! I can't believe how fast they grow. I swear that if you stop and listen very carefully you can _hear_ them growing like bamboo!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow, Zeus is getting so big! What a cutie


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

diane0905 said:


> These made me smile. Zeus is so sweet. Such a handsome boy!


Thank you, I'm glad it did!


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

Thank you and they do!


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

Thank you and wow Bear is adorable!


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Zeus is growing into a good looking boy.
> 
> This picture is great-


Thank you and it's one of my favourites! Haha


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

Ivyacres said:


> Zeus is adorable.


Thank you!


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

swishywagga said:


> What a lovely looking boy!.


Thank you!


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

xyleth said:


> He's so handsome! I can't believe how fast they grow. I swear that if you stop and listen very carefully you can _hear_ them growing like bamboo!


I know it's so fast! haha


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

Emmdenn said:


> Wow, Zeus is getting so big! What a cutie <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


He is! And thank you!


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

he's adorable our guy is also 5 months old. they grow up to fast. May I ask how much ZEUS weighs


----------

